# No waxing? WAAT?



## Keepitzen (Feb 15, 2016)

2015 chevy cruze ltz. In the owners manual it says that after market wax/sealant is not recommended.Then it says occasional waxing is ok. See dealer for approved cleaning products. IM confused


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes mine says that too but it goes on to say...

Occasional hand waxing or mild
polishing should be done to remove
residue from the paint finish. See
your dealer for approved cleaning
products.
Do not apply waxes or polishes to
uncoated plastic, vinyl, rubber,
decals, simulated wood, or flat paint
as damage can occur.

G.M. prefers you use G.M. Wax obtained from your local G.M. Dealer


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I use Mothers Pure Brazilian Carnauba wax and haven't had a problem.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Well of course, they would like to see you again in a few years to buy a new car, or at least sell you their ridiculously overpriced paint protection in the meantime. 

The chemicals in some sealants and waxes will discolor plastic though; that's not BS. The Cruze is a very easy vehicle to wax though since there's no trim pieces stuck on the doors, and most of the edge trim is recessed.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My manual says no 'clearcoat sealant/wax materials". Maybe it's about things that are supposed to seal the clearcoat and not all wax products.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Dealer gave my car a exterior clearcoat sealant/paint/scratch protection package as part of the deal......

:uhh:


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

I am applying this in the spring after a much needed detail. Apply this stuff once and no buffing, wax, detail spray, sealants. These Nano sealants are awesome and last 3-5 years but easy to mess up during application. If that happens, you have to wet sand it off!!!!!!


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

I added black fire crystal coating to my C7 without issue. Going to do the same to my Cruze once the weather is cooperative.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> Dealer gave my car a exterior clearcoat sealant/paint/scratch protection package as part of the deal......
> 
> :uhh:


The GM dealer I bought my car from (used) wouldn't let me close without buying some crappy Zaktek program that started at like $500, and was finally knocked down to $50...which I guaranteed I would never come in to get reapplied because I clay and apply sealant myself in the spring and fall.

On their end they still billed the full price, while knocking $450 off the price of the car for bean counting purposes I suspect.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I owned a '97 Civic for 16 years and never waxed it. When I traded it in in 2013, the clear coat over the dark green metallic paint still looked like original. Same goes for the silver '03 Protege5 out in the garage. The new '13 Civic is still un-waxed and not likely to be. Of course they're all garaged when not being driven and that may be the reason for the paint holding up without anything but soap and water.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah..GM only wants you to use the specially licensed or certified GM products like DEOX2 rated oil....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Yeah..GM only wants you to use the specially licensed or certified GM products like DEOX2 rated oil....


And of course, no one who sells waxes is going to tell you that you don't need to wax the car....




Jim Frye said:


> I owned a '97 Civic for 16 years and never waxed it. When I traded it in in 2013, the clear coat over the dark green metallic paint still looked like original. Same goes for the silver '03 Protege5 out in the garage. The new '13 Civic is still un-waxed and not likely to be. Of course they're all garaged when not being driven and that may be the reason for the paint holding up without anything but soap and water.


Yes, keeping it out of the sun, and not getting carried away with polishing probably had a lot of do with it.


----------



## Keepitzen (Feb 15, 2016)

is meguires ultimate liquid wax okay? My car is silver. IDK if it has a clearcoat or any special protection. They tried selling it to me for 600 but I didn't get it. I'm a second owner so Idk what the people before me did to the car. GOD I love this car though. Its snowing and this car is a beast.


----------



## Keepitzen (Feb 15, 2016)

that's my whip in my avatar. I know its very sexy if it were a woman I'd marry it lmfao.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Keepitzen said:


> that's my whip in my avatar. I know its very sexy if it were a woman I'd marry it lmfao.


Put some pictures of it up.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

zen_ said:


> The GM dealer I bought my car from (used) wouldn't let me close without buying some crappy Zaktek program that started at like $500, and was finally knocked down to $50...which I guaranteed I would never come in to get reapplied because I clay and apply sealant myself in the spring and fall.
> 
> On their end they still billed the full price, while knocking $450 off the price of the car for bean counting purposes I suspect.


The one of my car is called Cilajet, and it also protects Interior parts as well.. supposedly.
It was actually installed a few days before I showed genuine interest in buying the car, so essentially It was free..but at the same time not cause I'm sure it went into the dealer's price..even though they probably lost money or at best, broke even on the car.


----------

